# anyone with a good track in the area of pittsburge,pa



## mtbasher08 (Jul 22, 2008)

iv been trying to find a good track to start racing at in the pittsburge area iv never tried racing but i have a car or truck for just about every class in 1/18th scale racing and would like to go to a track around me do some practice laps get a feel for the whole race inviorment and mabie enter in a race but my biggist problem is i have yet to find a track in my area to run my cars can anyone help


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

I am not from the area, but a quick search revealed these two:
http://www.jchobbiesraceway.com/
http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/index.php

JC hobbies has 1/18 offroad racing. Good luck in your search for a place to race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think steel city is closed there are 2 tracks near Youngstown.


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

mtbasher08 said:


> iv been trying to find a good track to start racing at in the pittsburge area iv never tried racing but i have a car or truck for just about every class in 1/18th scale racing and would like to go to a track around me do some practice laps get a feel for the whole race inviorment and mabie enter in a race but my biggist problem is i have yet to find a track in my area to run my cars can anyone help



Jc Hobbies Raceway is just getting started and is planning to have their first oval race this Saturday 10-18 at 3:00 p.m. Stop and check it out. Any questions let me know.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

yes, steel city went out this summer...


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

R/C Ally in Bradenville Pa.. They race on Friday nights, at 7:30pm. Doors open at 5:30pm. prastes is Wedenday nights, 5 pm-8pm. You can go to www.rcmt.net for more info. You like to ask for Digger on there. You can email me [email protected] , I can help you with and how to get to it.
Johnny


----------



## ms31 (Mar 22, 2005)

RC Alley has strong fields of Losi Mini Slider and Mini Late Models.

Also, Raceway Hobbies in Smithton, PA is another indoor carpet oval that runs 1/18th scale. www.teamraceway.com.


----------

